# Need a simple QR code generator



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I would like to generate QR codes to use in my classroom....further, I need to then direct other teachers in how to do this. I have seen where it can be done on Google docs....but it is a little laborious and people's eyes will glaze over having to follow all the steps, go in and out of spreadsheets, etc. 

Does anyone know or can anyone recommend a good QR code generator that is super easy to use? 

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure of any that can be used from a PC, but I have one on my iphone that I think is fairly simple to use. It's simply called "QR Creator".


----------

